# Going union?



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I run a small merit shop (15 employees). I am having a hard time growing my company because I cant get qualified help. I pay in comparrison to our local IBEW scale. The problem is the guys that apply for work are never licenced JWs. I have been debating on talking to the BM at the local. But I am wondering what will happen with a couple of my guys that are only mechanics? and i also dont want to lose my 3 apprentices (1 first year and 2 will be startin 3rd year). The guys I have now are all good, but I need more help to grow. We do mostly Industrial and some commercial. I dont want to do anything that will jepardise my existing crew, but I have to do something to grow.


Talk to a BM and see what he has to say and ask if he will put it in writing.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*going union*

talk to the ba most likely they will test and place your guys according o their skills. depending on where you are the ibew has various classifications like intermediate wireman, in addition to the inside journeyman wireman.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I run a small merit shop (15 employees). I am having a hard time growing my company because I cant get qualified help. I pay in comparrison to our local IBEW scale. The problem is the guys that apply for work are never licenced JWs. I have been debating on talking to the BM at the local. But I am wondering what will happen with a couple of my guys that are only mechanics? and i also dont want to lose my 3 apprentices (1 first year and 2 will be startin 3rd year). The guys I have now are all good, but I need more help to grow. We do mostly Industrial and some commercial. I dont want to do anything that will jepardise my existing crew, but I have to do something to grow.


This was a very real fear in many shops my local organized. (Either willingly, or unwillingly.) To prevent the contractor's men being organized from being filled with relatives and friends and others looking for a back door into the IBEW, the local gave the men cards with the proviso that the organized employer MUST keep you employed for X number of years, or the hand would not remain in the same classification. That way, if a contractor says Jeff, Bill and Mark are journeymen, he'd better be prepared to pay them the journeyman's rate for X number of years, or they'd be kicked down to 2nd or 3rd year apprentices and have to work their way back up from there.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Dawgs, I hope you find some high quality hands to fill your manpower needs.

When times are tough, there are alot of dependeble hands on the books.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

yep:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I run a small merit shop (15 employees). I am having a hard time growing my company because I cant get qualified help. I pay in comparrison to our local IBEW scale.


If you pay what you say you pay, how can you not find qualified people. In this economy you would think there would be a line out your door. That you could pick from the best there is? Whats the rate in your neck of the woods?
I am certain many highly qualified licensed people from this area would relocate for union wages. They don't make much here. Thats for sure.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rewire said:


> yep:thumbsup:


 Ok??


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Where in VA? I work out of 666 in RIchmond. I am not sure,but I do not think a candidate has to have a state card in our local to get JW status, just has to pass the test. There are also other classifications that could allow them to continue to work for you, and you can always pay above whatever rate they qualify for if you choose to.

The apprentices would likely be rotated if they end up in union apprenticeship, but might not be right away. They are also allowed a pick for the 5th year of schooling that could bring them right back to you if they and you choose, should all this happen and they rotate before topping out.

I am not a BA or anyone official with the local, so this is just my take on things. I have been wrong before, and I am not sure I made my quota today. So if interested talk to the BA in your area, information never hurts!


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> If you pay what you say you pay, how can you not find qualified people. In this economy you would think there would be a line out your door. That you could pick from the best there is? Whats the rate in your neck of the woods?
> I am certain many highly qualified licensed people from this area would relocate for union wages. They don't make much here. Thats for sure.


This thread is a year and a half old. Another long dead thread revived by some jackass wasting all of our time. This makes at least 6 or 7 I've read tonight and then realized it's an old topic. WTF! How long before this douch gets banned?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> This thread is a year and a half old. Another long dead thread revived by some jackass wasting all of our time. This makes at least 6 or 7 I've read tonight and then realized it's an old topic. WTF! How long before this douch gets banned?


Hit the little red ! button on the left hand side and PLEASE report him

Mods must have taken sunday off The more people who report this ass maybe they will get rid of him


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> WTF! How long before this douch gets banned?


Ban yourself. By the grace of Gawd, stop wasting your time in the union sub-forum. :thumbup:


----------

